# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Nj ndihme ne datagridview vb.net

## furkan

Ne Datagridviw i kam bere 2 butona per levizje posht dhe lart, dhe funksionon ne regull leviz neper rekorde dhe selektohet reshti aktual, por ajo scrolbar qe eshte djathtas nuk leviz me duhet cdohere ta 
terheqi me maus a ka dikush ide si ta baj kete zgjidhje>.

----------


## hot_prinz

I ke bo Properties ne DataGridView, kshu?

 - ScrollBars = 'Both'

Dhe nese nuk e ke kriju ndonje scrollbar vecmas, jo ne lidhje me DataGridView.

Atehere, perderisa leviz neper rekorde, qe jane jasht 'Actual View' (jashte pamjes se controllit), duhet te levizin ScrollBar-at patjeter.  :Gjumash:

----------


## furkan

nuk qendron problemi se scrolbarsi nuk leviz
por problemi eshte se une kur levizi me butone posh dhe lart dhe shkoj deri te reshti i fundit me duhet me e ngreh me maus scrollbarsin 
nuk e di sa jam i kjart dmth nuk leviz ai automatikisht se bashku me next record.

----------


## furkan

hot princ e gjeta vlla flm shum

per ata tjer qe kane te njejtin problem

pergjigja eshte

Datagridview1.FirstDisplayedScrollingRowIndex = i
i=me reshtin aktual te datagridit

----------


## hot_prinz

furkan,

me vjen mire qe e ke gjete,
por, mua m'leviz poshte e larte edhe pa e ngref.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

